# Solved: How do you shrink an animated gif?



## bgdave1 (Jul 24, 2005)

I want to use an animated GIF for an avitar but don't know how or what to use to do it? I have a few I like already but don't know how or what to use to shrink them? The image can not exceed 80x80 pixels and no larger than 976.56kb.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

www.gif.com


----------



## peril0us (Oct 13, 2003)

I dont know if there is a tool on gif.com but you can always resize each frame and then put them together again if you need.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Sorry I posted the wrong link...
Here's the one I ment to post...

free online animation editor... http://www.gifworks.com/image_editor.html


----------

